# Moving heavy dining room chairs over shag carpet



## Dorsey (Jun 20, 2012)

My dining room chairs are extremely heavy and Difficult to move. Can't move in or out from the table with ease. Any suggestions. Adding wheels would make the chairs to high to fit under the table.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Shag carpet in a dinning room, or any room for that matter?
I have not seen shag in at least 30 years.
Not a great idea to have any carpet in a dining area. Concider getting rid of it.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Metal, wood? dimensions of legs, depth of pile? Picture?


----------

